# Table Saw Cart



## myxology (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey gang,

I'm sure this topic has come up before, but I thought I'd ask… I'm considering building a table saw cart (a la Laney Shaunessy sp?) for my Jet JWTS-10JF table saw (the old blue kind). I am also considering putting my router in the table saw wing. I am working in a two car garage and really trying to maximize space usage. I'm a little concerned with how sturdy the stand might turn out and my question is more about durability than usability, but I'd love to hear from anybody that has experience with building this kind of cart. How has it held up? Do you like having the router built in?


----------



## mark76wa (Feb 7, 2009)

I built one for my shop and it's great! I have a Powermatic 64A Contractor saw. I built it taking ques from the following other setups.

Here's mine:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96483

I've recently rebuilt my to be smaller

Here's where I found ideas.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27579
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49484

I'd love to see what you come up with.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

PM Drew Short (http://lumberjocks.com/dshort824). He has a whole YouTube series on his build. He's been extremely happy with it.


----------



## myxology (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey mark, your setup and the other two are just awesome! I am really going to have to plan this carefully, I can tell. I'm wondering if anybody has any regrets about building the cart and getting rid of the metal stand that the saw came with.


----------



## mark76wa (Feb 7, 2009)

So how did your build go? I've since then made a new one. The first one I made was too big so I had to make a smaller one. Check out my workshop. http://lumberjocks.com/mark76wa/workshop
It has the upgrades to my new cart. I don't regret it at all and haven't had any issues.


----------

